# Lagrime di san Pietro vs Prophetia Sybillarum Lassus Greatest works? what about it ?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I have half dosen lagrime de san pietro , and same goes for Prophetea sybillarum, hard to tell which one i like best , i like them both equal but if you would pull a gun on my head and order sincere tought, my dep thought i would says Lagrime di san Pietro : naxos is decent, but paul van nevel version is dreamy has a sweet gentle heartful sincerety, but i have also Phillipe Herwedghe annd ensemble Gallicantus (this one is godlike in proportion).

:tiphat:


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Van Nevels are always textbook, never boring though. Herreweghe is more contextual, he conducts in a way audience of composers time would have heard, that is a bit dry compared to Van Nevels, but actually brilliant once got used to.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> my dep
> :tiphat:


What's that?

https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=DeP


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'd have to agree with your preference. Tears of St. Peter is more gut-wrenching, whereas the Sibyllarum is more, I don't know, ear-wrenching.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Mandryka said:


> What's that?
> 
> https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=DeP


depth= like in deprofundis my knowledge sir


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I saw this last week in London, very good, both the singing and the movement


----------

